# Hidden rooms in Yahoo messenger.



## titun (Jun 20, 2006)

I saw it a few days back. Go to yahoo messenger ( might not work on multi-email clients ), go to Regional->India->any room. Now after entering the room, type "/join bhubaneshwar:1" without the quotes in the public message writting area. Press enter. This will take you to a hidden room of BHUBANESWAR which is not listed in the room list. 

          Mark the difference, actauall spelling is BHUBANESWAR, but you have to type bhubanes*h*war. There are more rooms also starting :1 to 2,3......

 I want to know, why & who is this room hidden ? Has Yahoo created it or someone else ? Why is it not on the room list ?


----------



## Kniwor (Jun 20, 2006)

may be they are in the list, in user created rooms... and they are user created roome, have u checked that list


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 20, 2006)

Yahoo disabled user created rooms a few months back.


----------



## titun (Jun 20, 2006)

I have heard about this hidden room much before, but never trusted as no one told me how to be there. Any one having some idea how and why is it kept hidden ??????


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 21, 2006)

They pay yahoo xtra $$ so!


----------



## chota_rod_waala (Jun 21, 2006)

no not hidden

If you get yahoo India messenger then u will get bhubaneshwar

one more /join hyderabad locals:1   

If you download Yahoo world messenger then only the main roomz will be visible


----------

